# Soft Shell Crab?



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I looked all through the recipe section and didnt see one recipe for softshell crabs...Did I overlook it?

I tried these things awhile back and fell in love with the flavor.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Do you like bacon?


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

The whole trick to preparing softies is in the cleaning. 

There's a quick learning curve, but the first couple might be a bit messy.

Start by cutting off the apron. Then cut the face off---scissors or kitchen shears are the best tool for this. Among other things, this will expose the entrials. Holding the crab from the rear, give a quick, sharp shake and all the crap should fall out. Either do this outside or work over the sink. 

Once they're cleaned they're usually just deep fried. Set up a wash consisting of milk and eggs. Add some hot sauce if you like.

In a second bowl put some seasoned flour. I like mixing Old Bay in with the flour, but salt & pepper will do.

Dip each crab in the egg wash, then dredge in the flour. Deep fry until golden brown. 

Serving suggestions. Plating: On a serving plate arrange one or two fried softies. Garnish with lumps of additional crabmeat, lemon wedges, and, perhaps, some cucumber slices. Sandwich: On a French roll place one softie. Add a dollop of caper tartar sauce. Enjoy!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Take your soft shells, peel back the "key" (don't know the technical name for it, but the part on the bottom of the crab that looks like a "key".). Leave the top of the shell in tact. Peel back the sides of the shell and remove the gills.

Break a couple eggs, and add equal milk. Beat.

Mix cornmeal and flour, 50/50.

Add onion powder, salt, black pepper, and cayenne to taste to your cornmeal/flour mix.

Dip in egg/milk wash.

Coat in the cornmeal/flour/onion powder/salt/black pepper/cayenne mix.

Pan fry in bacon fat, about two minutes per side! You can make sure the bacon fat is hot enough by dropping a pinch of flour in there. Just like oil, if the flour sizzles, it's hot enough.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Little bit of butter and lemon and grill them.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

drawinout said:


> Do you like bacon?


Sure do.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks folks...Good info and I'll be using it soon.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Agreed, Grilling them is fantastic!
Spritz them with a little olive oil, a little salt and pepper, and just the lightest dusting of flour sprinkled on top, and grill them on a really hot hibachi (brush it w/ olive oil first to prevent sticking), really fast, a minute or two per side depending on the size, hit 'em with some lemon and serve with remoulade and you are EATIN'!


----------

